# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  عمل ضبط مصنع وحل مشكلة عدم الدخول على الركوفري realme c21y

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.   لعلكم لاحظتم أن هذا الجهاز لا يسمح بالدخول على الركوفري لعمل ضبط مصنع و حذف كلمة المرور.    :Cool:

----------

